# Help, I think my betta fish is afraid of me?



## Toshichi (Dec 27, 2010)

It runs away from me with I put my finger to the tank. and it hides. Also it rammed into the side of the tank a few times. But when I leave it alone for a bit it is fine and swimming around just fine. 

I just got it today for a christmas present, and I have read some things about the betta fish already, but I haven't been able to find out how to calm the fish down with any inexpensive natural method. (I dont have allot of money)

Have I done something wrong and scared it or does it just need time to adapt still, and will it be ok after hitting itself on the tank?

I love the little guy already I just want to make sure he'll be ok.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

He just doesn't know you yet. My Betta does the same thing when strangers are around. Give him a few days to warm up to you and get comfortable.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I've had mine, Marbles, for just over a week now, and he STILL hides from me. He's a very skittish little thing...but give him a couple weeks and before you know it he'll come right over when he sees you =D


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

... does he have a cave to hide in? Providing them with shelter such as caves and plants is crucial. If you give him secure places to hide, he will get over it eventually and before you know it he will be zooming up to investigate whenever you look in his tank


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Yep. Just let him get used to seeing you.
And try not to stick your fingers in the water just yet until he's used to seeing that that is where his food comes from.
He'll warm up to you soon enough.
Also Kelly makes a very good point.  A cave will do wonders for him.


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

I got my Betta fish for Christmas too!  ..One of the best Christmas presents i got.

At first my little guy was afraid but it's been three days now and he's warmed up. I think its because I interact with him when I feed him. I tap the glass a little and he floats to the top. He associates me with food now so he's not afraid.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm afraid to say this, but it might seem like that's just your fish's personality. That's why before I purchase a Betta, I try to check out his personality. You can tell a lot by just holding him up.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Ease up on him. He may have been a fresh transfer from the Warehouse to the Petshop and still getting acclimated.

Eventually he will associate you with FOOD.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

scootshoot said:


> Ease up on him. He may have been a fresh transfer from the Warehouse to the Petshop and still getting acclimated.
> 
> Eventually he will associate you with FOOD.


Yerp.
This is definitely always the case.
Even with the "skiddish" ones from the store... they always eventually associate you with food. Which in turn means you are their shiny golden god of prosperity.
It will love you soon, no worries.
Just be sure to read all the stickys on these forums and give it the best care you can.
That way he'll be happy AND healthy.


----------



## jessiepbg (Nov 13, 2010)

Just give him space the first day or two. Feed him, but try not to spend a lot of time too close to the glass. After he's settled into his home, wait until feeding time. Lightly touch your finger on the glass and trace a line from where he is to his feeding spot, then drop a piece of food in for him. Let him find the food for himself before repeating. The first couple times, he'll skitter away when he sees your finger touch the glass near him, but bettas are smart fish. After a few days, he'll notice the pattern and start following your finger. After he associates people near him with food, he'll be more likely to come up and investigate you when you get near the glass, rather than running away. My older betta will follow me in circles around his 10 gallon, just waiting for the food to drop.


----------



## TRISHIESfishie (Nov 17, 2010)

my betta Mako asociated me with a trauma and was terrified of me. Anytime I came near the tank he would go into a panicked frenzy. it took about a week for him to realize he was safe with me and now he comes right to me. And if I have to touch his water he is right there along side me. once he realized I am where the food comes from he became my best friend lol


----------



## Toshichi (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you every one for all your replies and answers, and feed back. I feel a little better about him now that I know he's just getting use to me. I'll give him some time to adjust then :3



jessiepbg said:


> Just give him space the first day or two. Feed him, but try not to spend a lot of time too close to the glass. After he's settled into his home, wait until feeding time. Lightly touch your finger on the glass and trace a line from where he is to his feeding spot, then drop a piece of food in for him. Let him find the food for himself before repeating. The first couple times, he'll skitter away when he sees your finger touch the glass near him, but bettas are smart fish. After a few days, he'll notice the pattern and start following your finger. After he associates people near him with food, he'll be more likely to come up and investigate you when you get near the glass, rather than running away. My older betta will follow me in circles around his 10 gallon, just waiting for the food to drop.


I have him set up on my desk shelf pretty much in front of my face about 2 feet away is that too close then? o.o
And thank you for that feeding tip I'll try that :3



chargers505 said:


> I'm afraid to say this, but it might seem like that's just your fish's personality. That's why before I purchase a Betta, I try to check out his personality. You can tell a lot by just holding him up.


I didn't exactly get to pick him out as he was a Christmas present, I hope thats not the case tho, don't want the little buddy to always be afraid of me 




kelly528 said:


> ... does he have a cave to hide in? Providing them with shelter such as caves and plants is crucial. If you give him secure places to hide, he will get over it eventually and before you know it he will be zooming up to investigate whenever you look in his tank


Yep he has a cave and a plastic plant. He usually hides in his plant tho, only seen him in his cave once.



TRISHIESfishie said:


> my betta Mako asociated me with a trauma and was terrified of me. Anytime I came near the tank he would go into a panicked frenzy. it took about a week for him to realize he was safe with me and now he comes right to me. And if I have to touch his water he is right there along side me. once he realized I am where the food comes from he became my best friend lol


Awwwe I hope my fishy becomes my best friend too xD thats why Im worried about him. 

but it looks like he just afraid of me at first.

Thank you every one for your feed back has been really helpful .


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

@Jessie: thanks for the tip from me too! I never thought about that...I plan on trying it with Marbles

@Toshichi: good luck!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

scootshoot said:


> Ease up on him. He may have been a fresh transfer from the Warehouse to the Petshop and still getting acclimated.
> 
> Eventually he will associate you with FOOD.


Darn you beat me too it! 

I think thats all I am to Drax is the "Big shape that makes Food Appear."


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

I think it's in the nature of some of them to be more skittish. I have three bettas -two of them seem to "like" me and will come up to the side of their tank/bowl to look at me. They also eat their food when given to them.

But the third one is a different story. I've had him since early November and he has not gotten used to me. He will almost always hide when I walk up to his bowl and he sees me. He spends most of his time sleeping or hiding in his cave. I have NOT ONCE seen him eat since I got him. I'm worried about him actually eating at all. The food sits at the top of his bowl and I eventually have to remove. His water gets dirty the fastest because he doesn't eat much. Apparently he must be getting sustenance from somewhere since he looks healthy and apparently isn't starving.

It could be in his nature. Or you could try hard to get him more used to you. I don't think I'm trying hard enough to get my skittish by used to me. The other two came home with me as 'social butterflies' so they got more attention from the beginning.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

wow...Marbles suddenly warmed up to me like crazy! He learned pretty quickly that my finger = where the food will be...and now he follows me around my room when I'm there. He still startles pretty easily, but he's much more "social"


----------



## Larry69 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm jealous on you, sir  My Betta used to like me and sit on my hand, but now I'm just freaking him out


----------

